# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Buffet món ngon tại Buffet Gánh Bông Sen Hotel

## minhdatbs

Buffet Gánh chiếm một vị trí nhỏ tại tầng trệt và lầu 1 khách sạn Bông Sen 117 - 123 Đồng Khởi, Q.1. Tuy nhiên nhờ cách bố trí khéo léo, thực khách đến đây không cảm thấy chật chội mà chỉ cảm nhận được sự gọn gàng, tinh tế trong cách thiết kế, bài trí, từ những chi tiết nhỏ nhất cho đến cả một không gian rộng lớn. Những bình gốm cổ chạm khắc hoa văn xếp đặt tự nhiên, những “gánh trái cây” đặt ngay lối vào, vài chiếc đèn xinh xinh treo trên trần… tất cả đủ để hình dung một miền quê yên ả Nam Bộ.



Nhân viên phục vụ tận tình , chu đáo
Món ăn tại Buffet Gánh được bày biện đúng như tên gọi: từng món ăn đặt trong những chiếc “gánh” đan từ tre và lót lá chuối bên dưới, giống các gánh hàng rong mà chúng ta vẫn thường bắt gặp ở những vùng quê Nam bộ. Cách bài trí này đã giúp Buffet Gánh “lấy lòng” du khách từ phương xa tới.Buffet Gánh có thực đơn phong phú và đa dạng với trên 60 món ăn được chế biến theo kiểu Nam Bộ. Buổi trưa, bạn có thể thưởng thức các món: bánh bèo, gỏi cuốn, gỏi dưa leo, gỏi ngó sen, bò bóp thấu, bun dau ha noi, co1 hai san nuong, … ăn kèm với chén nước mắm chua chua ngọt ngọt. Đặc biệt buổi tối có thêm quầy hải sản lạnh với các món: cá hồi ăn sống, cá ngừ đại dương ăn sống, tôm lạnh, shushi (cơm cuộn kiểu Nhật), Cá lóc và cá rô mè nướng trui cuốn với bánh tráng,chả đùm, hàu nướng...và nhiều món ngon đặc biệt



Vào các buổi tối, ngoài các món ăn quen thuộc, Buffet Gánh còn có nhiều món nướng, hải sản và các món ăn chơi như nghêu, sò, ốc, heo sữa, hột vịt lộn… Thực đơn tráng miệng cũng phong phú không kém, gồm tàu hũ nước đường, chè sen, rau câu, các loại trái cây: chôm chôm, dưa hấu…Để thực khách đỡ ngán, Buffet Gánh không chỉ thay đổi thực đơn theo ngày, mà còn “biến tấu” cho các món ăn đa dạng hơn. Đặc biệt vào dịp lễ - hoi thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn mới như: ga tay dut lo, cá hồi nướng trà xanh, tom cang dut lo pho mai, mì Ý kiểu mặt trời, cháo chim se sẻ…Với tất cả những sự chăm chút ấy, Buffet Gánh là một địa chỉ quen thuộc với thực khách suốt hơn 15 năm qua…


Giá vé : Buffet Trưa
169.000++
Buffet Tối
345.000++
*
Giảm giá 5% cho khách đặt trước 24h hoặc đặt trước tại website : dattruoc.vn
*

* Địa chỉ
-Buffet Gánh Bông Sen
Khách Sạn Bông Sen Tầng trệt 117-123 Đồng Khởi , Quận 1 TP HCM
ĐT : 08 38296239 hoac 08038291516 - ext: 8028 
- DĐ  0903.391.679 
Email : nttin@bongsenhotel.com


Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------


## minhdatbs

úp ủng hộ nào !

----------

